# Emulex lpe11002 hba fiber can not work



## andrian (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, please help me.
I can not uses fiber hba Emulex lpe11002.
On log /var/log/messages

```
Dec 19 20:39:32 test kernel: pci1: <serial bus, Fibre Channel> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 19 20:39:32 test kernel: pci1: <serial bus, Fibre Channel> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
```
What to do, how to be?


----------



## robroy (Dec 19, 2017)

andrian, FreeBSD doesn't support Emulex FC HBAs, but there is support for QLogics.

The QLogic QLE2462 is functionally the same as the Emulex LPe11002, and they can be bought used for only a few dollars.

But if you're up for being a really big spender, and your computer can fit a full height card, consider this 8 Gbit QLE2564 for $38; 'hard to beat that!

QLE2564 on eBay for $38


----------



## andrian (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you. Oh....


----------



## andrian (Dec 19, 2017)

I have the problem! I live in Ukraine and my country is not ship list....


----------



## andrian (Dec 19, 2017)

But, why FreeBSD doesn't support Emulex!


----------



## robroy (Dec 19, 2017)

andrian, if that seller won't ship to your area, maybe you can find one who will.

In case you're not familiar with the QLogic part numbers, here are boards equal to or better than the LPe11002:


 QLE2462:  dual port, 4 Gbit/sec
 QLE2464:  quad port, 4 Gbit/sec
 QLE2562:  dual port, 8 Gbit/sec
 QLE2564:  quad port, 8 Gbit/sec

My post in FC Emulex LP1150-E and FreeBSD 9.3 may interest you, regarding Emulex vs QLogic in general.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2017)

andrian said:


> But, why FreeBSD doesn't support Emulex!


Drivers don't just magically appear, somebody has to put in the effort to write them. And apparently nobody has done so for this card.

Next time work the other way around, find out what hardware _is_ supported and buy that. This isn't Windows and you can't expect that every bit of hardware kit you buy works out of the box.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 20, 2017)

andrian said:


> But, why FreeBSD doesn't support Emulex!


If you bought your card directly from Emulex (or one of their authorized sellers), then ask them why they haven't written a driver for FreeBSD yet.
If you bought your card from a third party or used, then don't bother talking to Emulex.


----------



## andrian (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank all. Who can help me? I bought two Qlogic QLE2462 cards and first use on FreeBSD, second card use on Windows. Create virtual disk on FreeBSD and over ctrd insert this disk (over point-to-point fiber cards) into Windows. This work fine! But, I have problem (kernel panic) on FreeBSD when on Windows replaced fc-card from Qlogic QLE2462 to the Emulex LPe11002. Problem (kernel panic on FreeBSD) arises only when I write big file on Windows from local disk to the this virtual disk. There are ideas?


----------

